# Hawaii Car Rental Age 75+



## Quiet Pine (Jul 25, 2015)

Does anyone know of Hawaii car rental companies that refuse renters over 75? Conversely, do you know of rental companies that do rent to75+? Info isn’t obvious on web sites.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 26, 2015)

*80 years old with 4 rentals*

Well, I'm 80 and I have 4 Hawaii rentals scheduled. They did ask if I was over 25, but that's it.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 28, 2015)

I am not saying it never happens, but I don't know of any car rental companies that refuse to rent to someone over 75.  I would not be surprised if it would even be legal to do so.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 28, 2015)

A maximum age is common in Europe.  Sometimes you have to pay a surcharge, and other places you juts cant rent a car if our over a certain age.  

I have not heard of that happening in the US..


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 30, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> A maximum age is common in Europe.  Sometimes you have to pay a surcharge, and other places you juts cant rent a car if our over a certain age.
> 
> I have not heard of that happening in the US..



The OP's question dealt with a car rental in Hawaii, hence my answer.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks, everyone. I know it can be an issue in Europe and want to avoid a nasty surprise at the rental desk. The trip isn't until 2017, and I'd change my plans if a car would be unavailable.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 30, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I am not saying it never happens, but I don't know of any car rental companies that refuse to rent to someone over 75.  I would not be surprised if it would even be legal to do so.


So why would it be ok to refuse to rent to someone under 25, but not over 75?  If over 75 is age discrimination, should under 25 be the same?  Just curious.

Kurt


----------



## presley (Jul 30, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> So why would it be ok to refuse to rent to someone under 25, but not over 75?  If over 75 is age discrimination, should under 25 be the same?  Just curious.



AFAIK, under 25 can rent cars, but they are charged a hefty premium to do so. I believe it is insurance fees that make it more expensive.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 30, 2015)

presley said:


> AFAIK, under 25 can rent cars, but they are charged a hefty premium to do so. I believe it is insurance fees that make it more expensive.


So would it be ok to charge a hefty premium to those over 75 (or a certain age)?


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 30, 2015)

presley said:


> AFAIK, under 25 can rent cars, but they are charged a hefty premium to do so. I believe it is insurance fees that make it more expensive.


Found some more info.  I guess it is ok for rental agencies to deny someone under 21 -- not sure why or how this is legal.  Anyone over 18 can enter a contract legally, why can't they rent a car?



> Drivers ages 18 to 21 are, for the most part, completely unable to rent from the big rental companies. The exception is rentals in New York and Michigan, where state laws require agencies to rent to drivers ages 18 and up.



http://www.smartertravel.com/travel...age-25-is-possible-but-pricey.html?id=1262493

Kurt


----------



## Henry M. (Jul 30, 2015)

I guess the issue with younger drivers is lack of experience and higher accident rates. If you price auto insurance, they have a big break at 25 years of age. Maybe car rental companies are using this experience to decide at what age to have a break.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I am not saying it never happens, but I don't know of any car rental companies that refuse to rent to someone over 75.  I would not be surprised if it would even be legal to do so.



Why is it legal then to charge more to rent to someone under 25? I would think they could charge a fee to rent to someone over 75 if they so desired.


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 16, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> Found some more info.  I guess it is ok for rental agencies to deny someone under 21 -- not sure why or how this is legal.  Anyone over 18 can enter a contract legally, why can't they rent a car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A contract has two parties. Both have to want to enter into it. 


Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 16, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> A contract has two parties. Both have to want to enter into it.


So why did a court just rule that a bakery is required to make a cake for someone they don't want to?  I take it age discrimination is legal, even when they are over the age of consent?  I suppose it makes sense, but seems kind of weird to me.

Kurt


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 16, 2015)

You are comparing apples and oranges.

Some accommodations also require guests to be 21 or older.

With both car rentals, and accommodations, younger guests have a much higher statistical probability of accidents and damage.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 16, 2015)

The upper age restriction i mentioned was in Europe.  They have different rules and regulations.. 

My father in law is still a great driver at 80, but my own mother was a danger to her self and others by 75 or so..

I think the different rental agencies are using history and statistics as a guide.

For all i know those countries may have mandatory testing after a certain age and don't want renters from other regions that have not been tested on the roads..


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 16, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> So why did a court just rule that a bakery is required to make a cake for someone they don't want to?  I take it age discrimination is legal, even when they are over the age of consent?  I suppose it makes sense, but seems kind of weird to me.
> 
> Kurt


Erm sex discrimination maybe. Or maybe they were white and the couple were black and it was race discrimination. Or was it religious persecution in the land people came to escaping such persecution?

Courts generally don't force specific performance on a contract so there must have been good reason. 

Real property is primarily where specific performance is enforced. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Aug 16, 2015)

If you can still legally drive at 75 then you should be able to rent a car!


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 16, 2015)

Car rental companies are allowed to refuse (or charge more) for under-25 drivers because of insurance risk where the practice is not forbidden by statute (i.e. NY).  They have data that can support the age requirement is reasonable, and as such, the likelihood of success for a discrimination lawsuit would be remote.

I would think they would have a harder time coming up with supporting data for the 75+ or 80+  (or higher) age group, and that group is smaller compared to the rest of the pool of available renters.  Since their insurance likely is not impacted materially by including this group, they choose not to take any action.

-ryan


----------



## Luanne (Aug 16, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Erm sex discrimination maybe. Or maybe they were white and the couple were black and it was race discrimination. Or was it religious persecution in the land people came to escaping such persecution?
> 
> Courts generally don't force specific performance on a contract so there must have been good reason.
> 
> ...



http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2015/08/14/colorado-appeals-court-sides-with-gay-couples-demand-for-cake-over-christian-bakers-first-amendment-rights/


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 16, 2015)

The Bakers freedoms ended where the couple's rights began. 

This is all off topic to a point but if the rental companies insurers are refusing to carry risk on >75 then they can't comply with their unlimited liability covenants in European motor insurance so can't let them drive. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------

